# Colt Det Spec Assistance



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Good Evening Gents,

I am going to a gunshow tomorrow and have been hankerin' for a Colt Det Spec. I am not a handgun expert by any stretch ( currently own a Ruger .22 and a Walther P-38). I am traveling more for work and my wife is not very comfortable (or am I) with her futzing around with the auto pistols for home protection while I am away. Besides, I have always wanted a snubbie. Other than obivous carry wear from a holster, what problems / issues would you look for specifically on one of these? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Colts can cost anywhere from $400 shooter grade up. If you are not familure with checking them out it is real easy to wind up with a bad one. In my area that's what they were going for last week at the gun show. You might try looking at some old S&W's too like the model 36 or 37. Good luck.:smt033


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I have been to a few local pawn and gun shops and have seen a few. Most were pretty beat up and prices ranged from about $350 to $450. Any tips on one that looks good cosmetically, but might have unseen issues?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Supposedly the D-frame Colts have more delicate lockwork than, say, the equivalent J-frame Smiths. You might check the timing on any DS you look at.

That said, I never had a problem with the two Detective Specials I owned years ago.


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Mike, appreciate it. Going out the door to the show right now. 
Maybe I'll find a NIB DS for a steal.:smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:anim_lol:There is no such Colt NIB OTD for $400. That's a fact. Have fun at the show. :watching:


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Fellas, well...no luck at the gun show. Lots and lots of guns with the majority being autos (big surprise). Found a few colt snubbies and a couple of S&W's. All were pretty beat up and one S&W model 36 that looked like hell and the guy was asking $550 for. Oh well, I knew it was a long shot. Did pick up a really nice Kershaw / Onion Damascus blade spring lock. So, next question, any of you guys ever buy a gun from one of the online sites? There are a couple of really nice DS on two sites, just not sure about it. I have a buddy looking as well. Thanks for the input.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

What sites are you talking about?

-Jeff-


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Didn't name them initially because I know some forums perceive this as a big no-no. There are two I have looked at: GunsAmerica and Gunbroker.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good choice with the Colt. Trouble is as stated before, they want a little too much for a "Colt". For utility I'd suggest a S&W J frame. They work fine and are the same price new for a Colt DS used. I favor Colts but nothing wrong with a Smith. I bought my DS used from Fugate Firearms (see their advertisement on this forum) and was happy with it. I sent it to Colt 'cause I thought the timing was off a little and they fixed it no charge (I paid shipping). I had it reblued while there and of course I had to pay for that. I'm happy with mine and pretty sure it's going to be a keeper.


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

That's a beauty. Thanks for the tip on Fugate. New to the site (obviously) and was not aware. The good news is I had a great time with my 21 and 22 year old sons at the show. Although it cost me two additional Kershaw knives and four ammo boxes for the sons. Hell, I guess they never get off your payroll completely.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I wouldn't hesitate to purchase anything from gunbroker.com...I've heard of a ton of people who have bought from them and had no problems at all, GREAT prices too! I think I'm actually buying a .22 from them this week unless I can find a good used one (it's hard to even find a used one for their price new at gunbroker). I'm sure gunsamerica is fine as well. I don't know anyone that's bought from there but I'm sure somebody here has...

-Jeff-


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. Really appreciate the information.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Good choice with the Colt. Trouble is as stated before, they want a little too much for a "Colt". For utility I'd suggest a S&W J frame. They work fine and are the same price new for a Colt DS used. I favor Colts but nothing wrong with a Smith. I bought my DS used from Fugate Firearms (see their advertisement on this forum) and was happy with it. I sent it to Colt 'cause I thought the timing was off a little and they fixed it no charge (I paid shipping). I had it reblued while there and of course I had to pay for that. I'm happy with mine and pretty sure it's going to be a keeper.


Charlie if you ever decide to let that little jewel go please let me know. If I can get the coins together I'll jump on it like a duck on a junebug. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Charlie if you ever decide to let that little jewel go please let me know. If I can get the coins together I'll jump on it like a duck on a junebug. :mrgreen:


I promise you'll be the first to know...................but don't hold your breath! It's a keeper.:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to purchase anything from gunbroker.com...I've heard of a ton of people who have bought from them and had no problems at all, GREAT prices too! I think I'm actually buying a .22 from them this week unless I can find a good used one (it's hard to even find a used one for their price new at gunbroker). I'm sure gunsamerica is fine as well. I don't know anyone that's bought from there but I'm sure somebody here has...
> 
> -Jeff-


Kind of funny...I'm quoting myself...

Anyways, grb I wanting to clarify this a little bit. I was mixing up gunbroker.com with budsgunshop.com (I was looking at buds website when I made that reply so I was confusing myself). Anyways, gunbroker and gunsamerica are both auction websites so the reliability depends on the seller. I purchased two of my handguns on gunbroker.com from two different sellers and never had an issue. Now, having clarified that, check out budsgunshop.com  I hope that helps, sorry for my mistake I had a few things running through my brain when I made that first post  Good luck!

-Jeff-


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, I'll check out Bud's.


----------

